# SE II: April 2010



## RM-270 (Apr 19, 2010)

So how do you think you did? I just barley finished each session. Coming back, I realized something real stupid I did....but it's too late now.

Remember: don't discuss specifics.


----------



## knelli (Apr 19, 2010)

Seemed pretty straightforward, hope so! I did get done early each session, but I was writing like a a mad-woman!! I hope all my assumptions were correct, only time will tell if they were good enough.

I have to get to the books a little more to see if I did one or two things right, but don't know if I can bear to open a book yet.... And who knows if I'll find the answer I'm looking for.

I do have to say, I had a huge suitcase plumb full and am glad I brought them all. The wheels broke on the haul back to the parking ramp, so I will need to find a new system if a re-take is in my future.


----------



## RM-270 (Apr 19, 2010)

knelli said:


> Seemed pretty straightforward, hope so! I did get done early each session, but I was writing like a a mad-woman!! I hope all my assumptions were correct, only time will tell if they were good enough.
> I have to get to the books a little more to see if I did one or two things right, but don't know if I can bear to open a book yet.... And who knows if I'll find the answer I'm looking for.
> 
> I do have to say, I had a huge suitcase plumb full and am glad I brought them all. The wheels broke on the haul back to the parking ramp, so I will need to find a new system if a re-take is in my future.


Yeah, I brought in 4 cartons full of stuff.

Sure hope I don't have to do it again (this is my second attempt). next time is do or die.

I've been playing mind games with myself about the magic topic (dare I bring it up?): cut scores.

So how long did you study?


----------



## knelli (Apr 19, 2010)

I studied a LOT and magically, 3 subjects I thought would be covered, were. So I think I was as prepared as possible. I started studying in January and made it a point to go over all the wood and steel design examples with the manuals, studied all three IBC SDM's and the AISC SDM and also went through the PCA design notes and did some of the sample problems there among other things....

I had no life for many weekends this winter and spring!!


----------



## knelli (Apr 19, 2010)

RM - how much did you study?

Did you do anything different this time and do you think it made a difference? Did you feel good about the Oct '09 exam? Did this one feel any better?


----------



## RM-270 (Apr 19, 2010)

I studied about a hundred something hours. I really didn't do a whole lot different other than the fact I hit my weak spots even harder.

I feel better about this one than I did about the last one.

If I don't get it this time.....we've got just one more try. I should have started taking this thing sooner (I passed the SEI in 2006). But it really isn't relevant where I live (i.e. the Southeast).


----------



## nojain (Apr 19, 2010)

I took the bridge problems. anybody else took bridge? What are your thoughts...how did you do?

I thought the exam was pretty straightforward if you knew what you are doing. But time was very limited, and if you do get offtrack. you will be lost.

I think I did really well the first problem in each morning and afternoon. The second problem I did not do as well.

Let's see what is in store for me after 12 weeks.


----------



## Hromis1 (Apr 20, 2010)

Knelli and RM-270,

While it is fresh in your mind, any advice for future SE-2 takers? I am personally a little concerned about some of my "basic" skills such as solving frames by hand. I have spent too many years on the computer. Which practice books worked? Where the NCEES example problems "close" to the difficulty of the exam?

Hromis1


----------



## Hromis1 (Apr 20, 2010)

Knelli, in regards to the PCA notes. I only have the 08 version of the notes, however the SE-2 exam lists the 05 code as the standard. I your opinion, does it matter much?

This is a real pain using the 2008 code at work and the 2005 code at home. Although most of it is the same, but re-organized.

Hromis


----------



## RM-270 (Apr 20, 2010)

Hromis1 said:


> Knelli and RM-270,
> While it is fresh in your mind, any advice for future SE-2 takers? I am personally a little concerned about some of my "basic" skills such as solving frames by hand. I have spent too many years on the computer. Which practice books worked? Where the NCEES example problems "close" to the difficulty of the exam?
> 
> Hromis1


Hromis1, I don't know if I'm the guy to give advice on the SE exams because it was multiple tests for me to pass the SE I, and I'm on my second attempt for the SE II. As far as frame analysis goes, I studied Russell Hibbeler's book on this topic (i.e. 'Structural Analysis', 3rd edition) and I thought it was pretty good. The SERM is a must; some of the Kaplan books are pretty good. NCEES's sample exam is great.

Overall, I'd say the biggest obstacle for any engineer taking the exam is speed. I've never taken one of these things and thought any of it was over my head......you just have to execute the work quickly.


----------



## knelli (Apr 20, 2010)

RM-270 said:


> Hromis1 said:
> 
> 
> > Knelli and RM-270,
> ...


I agree speed is essential, you really have to know your stuff going in there.... Here's my recommendations on studying:

Go over topics covered in the S1 (ignore bridges, yay, if you're a building person) and the NCEES S1 practice exam again. The topics covered are good to review.

Use the NCEES S2 sample exam for a study guide, level of difficulty of the actual exam.

Steel:

Review all the examples that came with the steel book and tab them. Funny story, I missed a couple to print out and that was the one I needed!! Luckily while studying for the S1 I had jotted an equation in my steel book.

Invest in AISC Seismic Design Manual, review the design examples included in the book.

More to come later....


----------



## ARLORD (Apr 20, 2010)

Good luck to all you 2010 SE examers. Now this is the hard part........the wait.


----------



## Hromis1 (Apr 20, 2010)

RM - I am right there with you. Took the FE many, many years ago and the civil. passed both on the first try and left hours early on each. Now year later I am back at it taking the SE exams. A together I have 5 of those magic pencils now. I was really out of touch with the new codes. I now the exam instructions better than the proctors.

At least I am not a bad as my boss who still uses the "red" steel book most the time! I needed the new exams to bring me up to speed with the new codes.


----------



## Hromis1 (Apr 20, 2010)

Knelli,

Thanks, I take a full print out of the steel design examples to the exam. But I have not had to crack it yet.

I did purchase the AISC Seismic Design Manual but have not done any real "higher" seismic design projects. I other words, I have barely looked at it. Most my stuff stops at cats C and D. YET...However, I was just told that I should be getting some higher design projects in next week that will give me an excuse to pick through that book. This is only because the rest of the company is so busy that I am geeting a crack at these projects.

The detailing requirements on both concrete and steel bother me for these highe end projects. I am not comfortable with them.

Maybe SK Gosh will come out with a design guide. I used those heavily on this exam. They are huge time savers.


----------



## knelli (Apr 20, 2010)

knelli said:


> RM-270 said:
> 
> 
> > Hromis1 said:
> ...


Concrete: I don't know what changed in the 08 code, but would think that version of the PCA notes would be OK, I did not use that book but certainly would study it and the examples to get a good feel for things. Also, make sure you have a good foundations book! I have an old Foundation Engineering book by Das, it is 4th edition, but I like it better than the newer ones because there are a few examples with RC design in the back. Also, I have a wussy "Reinforced Concrete: Preliminary Design for Architects and Builders" by Shaeffer, but it is very straightforward and easy to understand. I have to check on my "real" concrete book, but it is not wang and salmon. I did bring the CRSI manual and was glad I did, but is not a necessary book.

For Concrete design, I learned something very useful from one of the good ol boys. Find Mu then estimate approximate steel by As=Mu/4d where Mu is in ft-k and d is in inches. For some reason it works and can get you a good place to start from! Of course then check Phi*Mn capacity of the section afterwards, and minimum steel. I had bound some of my own notes with IBC load combos on the front so I didn't have to look them up and on the inside cover had a table of As for rebar #3 - #11, 1 - 10 bars and the area of steel for these bars at different spacings for quick reference.

Wood: If you do not do wood design, you'll need to brush up. Print out and study the examples from your wood design book. Very highly recommended is "Design of Wood Structures-ASD/LRFD" by Donald Breyer I have the older edition, it is a very good book to have! Also read and understand the wood section in the IBC which should go without saying.

Masonry: Don't really have a good reference, just have notes from past seminars and some useful tables that have been passed down. I have heard the Masonry Designers Guide is highly recommended.

Seismic: Invest in the 3 volume set IBC Seismic Design Manuals. I also got Alan Williams Seismic and wind design book, not essential, but I thought it was good for studying. I am so disapointed the IBC SDM's do not have an index.

Analysis: Study and take your structures book for analysis by hand and the beam tables in your steel book are good. I hear Hibbler is good, I have something different, but worked for me.

Just remember to be in a "load combinations" type of mood that day! I hope I won't have to be for another round, but only time will tell!


----------

